# Push Up Your Bench Press



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the most neglected types of training for the average gym goer is explosive strength. Almost everyone is taught to lift weights with a “slow and controlled movement”. However, in all sports athletes need to be explosive. When a baseball player swings a bat, when a soccer player kicks the ball, or when a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

